# Kicker CVR12 Question



## davidnolen (Dec 11, 2005)

What type of amp should I get (for a reasonable price) that would push 2 Kicker CompV 12 inch (dual 2 ohm) subs. I have a Pioneer amp right now that cuts off everytime I turn the volume up too loud. I think it's under powered. Anyone have any suggestions why it does that and what type of amp I could get for them under 400 bucks?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

www.caraudio.com/vb


----------



## kajs17 (May 6, 2006)

What are the ratings on the speakers?


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

i say get a good amp like kenwood 2chanel 1600 watts run 800 to each and use a 4 gauge amp kit


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

There's some very important things you need to be aware of before you end up spending alot of money and tearing up some stuff..I say this because i experienced it the hard way...I haven't been in car audio too long, but when i first started...I burned up my fair share of amps, subs...ect..Because of the simple fact that many people out there bare false information about alot of things....I have learned alot about car audio, OHMS, and other things in the past little bit from a professional car audio genious..

Here goes..
Mono Block ( 1 channel ) amps are by far better for subs..They can produce way more constant power without the risk of frying something...My Alpine 450 monoblock is awesome..You'll need something alittle bigger for those Kickers though..


Okay..Now the important part...Your wiring...With two Dual Voice Coil subs like you have..you can only get these OHM Loads to an amp...0.5....2.....and 8 Ohm loads...Your best bet in my opinion is to wire them up on a 2 Ohm load...More power than 8 Ohm, but not as deadly to an amp as 0.5 Ohms, I can't say tht I have ever even seen an amp stable at 0.5 Ohms...If so, It'd cost you some cash...Anyways...Here's a helpful link to wire your subs...Also, make sure you get a good amp stable at 2 Ohms....P.S...Look at the RMS power instead of peak when you buy...Peace Out..I'd reccomend an Alpine..Rockford, Kicker, or TMA audio....All these are quality amps in my opinion..Kenwood Excellon..Just browse around man..Peace out, Hope I shed some light on you..


----------

